# java.sql.SQLException: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password : YES)



## Harry1991 (21. Jan 2010)

hi ich habe wie in der überschrift gesagt ein problem bei der datenbank verbindung das problem ist erst aufgetreten nachdem ich meinen computer neu gemacht habe hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und danke schonmal im vorraus


MfG
   Harry


----------



## maki (21. Jan 2010)

Steht doch alles da... deine MySQL DB lässt den User Root nicht von localhost zugreifen mit Passwort.

Kannst ja mal im Forum/Internet suchen, oder gleich die MySQL Doku zu rate ziehen.


----------

